# Sterssless and crew "slayed'em" 29 Jun!!! 2x19#'rs



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

29 June, "a Great Day" Kayak fishing in the GOM. My friend, my wife, my son. 2 @19#'s 16#, 12# 10# Red Snapper none stop action and spotted dolphins playing with us on the way in.

... and on the way in ...






My girlfriend of 25 years chillin' x miles offshore and having a great day.









My son home from USAFA and with the biggest Red Snapper he's caught









Teamwork getting those (two 30" snappers) hoss's into a 22" cooler...


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good job. Now let's see some pics!!!!


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is an easy way to post pictures:

1) Go to: http://tinypic.com/

2) Click "browse" to select pictures you want to upload

3) Click the drop down arrow next to resize and select "Message Board"

4) Click "upload now"

5) Follow instructions for the spam blocker and click "upload now" again

6) Once the picture uploads, copy and paste the "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" into your thread.

7) That's it - then everyone can see your pictures :thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn bro! Well done!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went old school to my photobucket account. Not near as easy as GCFC and it appears they block links from that page... regardless we had a Very Good day.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How can that be? Red Snapper are endangered! There's no way you could LIMIT OUT FROM KAYAKS is it? Must be photoshopped.


Great haul and congrats!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang nice man. I wish I had more time to find some bottom spots before snapper season opened.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

sweet!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice job! 
I knew that had to be you out there. Me and my brother were a out 3/4 of a mile west of you guys. I have some spots right around where you guys were fishing too. We stayed in close just a little over a mile off the beach. Will post report later.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow. Nice. How far out do you have to go to find snapper off Navarre Beach? 3 Barges is kind of a haul for me, and I don't think it's holding snapper that big. BTW, hoping USAFA survives the fires ok. I'm sure your son doesn't mind the break though.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

the water at Tex edwards was alot more choppy then where you where. ggod job


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

steve1029 said:


> the water at Tex edwards was alot more choppy then where you where. ggod job


Right there with Steve.. Great Job on the catch that is def worth the trip each and everytime.. Just makes the work week well worth it at the end of the day


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Stressless...check your pms


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

K so a couple answers - How far do you have to go; anywhere from 1 - 3 miles offshore of course the long side of that is just how far you want to go safely. In the bay less than that.

Watch you bottom finder - put it on the wideangle (low freq) and INVESTIGATE any anomaly. This spring I found a number of spots trolling for Blackfin and kings.... most are natural bottom with not much relief or "Christmas tree" effect on the fishfinder.... one of my tricks drop a handful of chum over and hover over the parts as they sink to see if fish come to it. 

Never, ever, tell anyone where your spots are.

Don't fish the spot out, keep moving and after your limit go troll around (for me about 2 miles in any direction) to try and find a new honey hole.

Timekiller - the PVC "outriggers" are great - they allow me to drag three baits and make turns that would foul prior to having it. here's some other pics.. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/couple-pics-12-gckfa-tourny-mahi-116440/


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Day. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the answers Stressless. I lived in Navarre 6 years, but that was before I had a kayak. Now I'm near Perdido Key, and I've wondered if there are undiscovered spots out here. It's deeper closer to the beach out your way though. I might have to drive out to Navarre next. Would you be interested in fishing Thursday?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thrurs fishing depends - W3 (Wind Weather Waves) looks decent now thou... I am hoping Walter Marine loads up and starts putting in the Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary http://www.navarrebeachmarinesanctuary.com/ I'm going to help that effort when he's out there. They've been waiting for a week of flat just like we've got right now.

Stressless


----------

